# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 12/01/2016 - Pic by Ferguson K



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## Baymule

Funnel cakes! Mom! They got funnel cakes and SAUSAGE ON A STICK!!


----------



## Genipher

"So many smells, so little time!"


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Mom! We must stop, I had they have good food and I must try it!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

*Let. **Me.** Outta**. **This.** CAR!!!*


----------



## Arrakis

Hmmmm, I wonder what the height requirement is for that ride?


----------



## samssimonsays

Did you see that?! It is the worlds largest tennis ball!!! WE HAVE TO ...

SQUIRREL!!!!

OMG! There is a giant tennis ball! Did you see it?!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Cyndi D

.... where we first met....
of all the Carnivals in all the world, she had to walk into mine...  I Love you Lola!!


----------



## Sumi

frustratedearthmother said:


> *Let. **Me.** Outta**. **This.** CAR!!!*


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @frustratedearthmother


----------



## Sumi

Join our new contest here:

http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...ontest-12-15-2016-pic-by-samssimonsays.34988/


----------



## Baymule

Congrats @frustratedearthmother on a funny caption!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats @frustratedearthmother


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to GO @frustratedearthmother !!


----------

